# Mar 2nd 2014



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Reds reds reds... on the other side of gulf breeze the little short pier? any way, caught 6 bulls lost 3. manhaden were hitting my line so i had plenty of bait.  i dont think i have ever had a night of fishing like that in my entire life, fished all night last fish was around 630 a.m. before i called it quits. folks where still tearing em up when i left though.

my largest was 38 1/2in non less than 36inches i probably wont ever have a night like this again lol. 

any way here are some pictures for your pleasure 

by the way this was my first time ever catching reds  kinda proud of my self lmao


----------



## wellv20f (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice fish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like ya had a blast!!!!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice work!!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

how close were the menhaden? cast net range? 

Great job on the reds!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

a shark or something it wasn't dolphins pushed them into our range at one point but to many lines where in the way to get a cast out. i was catching them on my braided line some how they were getting snagged on it. i would of loved to get a net full of them for bait though
thanks every one im glad i can finally scratch reds off my bucket list now, if i can just find a job down here so i can do this every weekend


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have had that happen out there once with the menhaden. Somehow the corner of the pogie's mouth caught my braid. Reeled him up (weird), hooked him up, sent him down, instant bull red.

How bid were the menhaden?


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

bout the size of my hand i have fairly large hands lol i caught 5 of them that way didnt have any other bait besides mullet. so the manhadden where welcome  i was using them cut up


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice catch.....what were you using before u started to use live menhaden?


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

i was using cut manhaden but that was after i got them up before that i was using some old mullet i have had in my fridge for a week or so lol


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't see the pictures, is the pier the one by the 3mb? If so last year that was like that night


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

You will now be hooked, congrats


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

yup i am hooked so much so i have intensified my job hunt down here lol.... and no its the short pier by bob sykes


----------



## STOMPDANCE (Feb 4, 2014)

Way kool!


----------

